# "Hausmittel" für mehr Kühlung?



## night (27. September 2011)

*"Hausmittel" für mehr Kühlung?*

Hi, ich würde gerne ma wissen ob es irgendwelche "Hausmittel" gibt um zb. die temp. der cpu zusenken vllt irgendwas mit alufolie oda sowas keine ahnung kennt ihr da was is da überhaupt in dieser richtung was möglich?


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2011)

*AW: "Hausmittel" für mehr Kühlung?*

Hausmittel mit Alu?! Sowas nennt man CPU-Kühler.  Hast du noch einen Boxed? Wenn ja, dann schau dir mal den Scythe Mugen 3 näher an. 

Ein guter Luftstrom sollte in jedem Gehäuse herrschen. Wie siehts da bei dir aus?


----------



## Ahab (27. September 2011)

*AW: "Hausmittel" für mehr Kühlung?*

Für Temperatursenkungen im einstelligen Bereich bietet sich ein Wärmeleitpastenwechsel an, Flüssigmetall bietet hier die besten Leiteigenschaften. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist es, den IHS (Integrated Heatspreader) zu entfernen. Das birgt jedoch Risiken und Komplikationen und ist nichts für schwache Nerven. 
Undervolting spart auch ein paar °C ein. Größere Sprünge kriegst du aber leider nur mit einem Kühlerwechsel hin, oder durch mehr Gehäuselüfter, wenn dein Gehäuse die Möglichkeit bietet, sinnvoll (! keine Seitenüfter...) mit Lüftern erweitert zu werden. Dann aber auch nur mit deutlichen Lautstärkeeinbußen.


----------



## night (27. September 2011)

*AW: "Hausmittel" für mehr Kühlung?*

wie sieht es mit gehäusedämmung aus? und ja ich habe noch einen boxed xD also bei gehäusedämmung steigt die temp im gehäuse nehm ich mal an umwieviel grad?

mir geht es nicht darum jetzt irgendeinen neuen kühler zu kaufen das kommt irgendwann will halt nur wissen ob es da solche "hausmittel" gibt ^^

nehmen wir einfach die cpu wäre da irgendetwas zu machen mit "hausmittel" vllt irgendwie wärme ableiten?


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2011)

*AW: "Hausmittel" für mehr Kühlung?*



> also bei gehäusedämmung steigt die temp im gehäuse nehm ich mal an umwieviel grad?


Kommt zum einen auf das Case und zum anderen auf den Umfang der Dämmung an. Aber im Grunde kann man sagen sie steigt zwischen 2- max. 5 Grad an. 



> noch einen boxed


Runter damit, und Mugen 3 drauf!


----------



## Ahab (27. September 2011)

*AW: "Hausmittel" für mehr Kühlung?*

An der CPU direkt wäre Undervolting die beste Möglichkeit, etwas an der Temperatur zu machen. Aber wenn du noch einen boxed hast, dann hol dir bitte einen "richtigen" Kühler. Damit reißt du mehr, als mit jedem Hausmittel.


----------



## night (27. September 2011)

*AW: "Hausmittel" für mehr Kühlung?*

kann man eig. auch nur den lüfter vom boxed wechseln? bringt das was ein anderen drauf zu machen?


----------



## Ahab (27. September 2011)

*AW: "Hausmittel" für mehr Kühlung?*

Das würde ich lassen. Das Design des boxed Kühlers ist konsequent auf hohe Umdrehungszahlen (eines kleinen Lüfters) ausgelegt, da einen langsam drehenden Lüfter draufzuklemmen würde sicher zu hohe Temperaturen nach sich ziehen.


----------



## night (27. September 2011)

*AW: "Hausmittel" für mehr Kühlung?*

hm ok aber mit den mugens weiß ich nicht ob die in mein gehäuse passen könnte grade so passen aber da muss ich doch auch mein mainboard rausnehmen weil das irgendwie hintenrum festgemacht werden muss? gibts da nicht einen anderen lüfter der leiser ist und normal vorne festgeklemmt wird so wie der boxed?

vllt auch etwas kleines das gut kühlt muss ja nicht so ein flagschiff sein ^^


----------



## Invidia (27. September 2011)

*AW: "Hausmittel" für mehr Kühlung?*



night schrieb:


> hm ok aber mit den mugens weiß ich nicht ob die in mein gehäuse passen könnte grade so passen aber da muss ich doch auch mein mainboard rausnehmen weil das irgendwie hintenrum festgemacht werden muss? gibts da nicht einen anderen lüfter der leiser ist und normal vorne festgeklemmt wird so wie der boxed?


 
lol faul?   nicht böse gemeint...aber schnapp dir den mugen und bau den ein...ist die preis/leistungstechnische beste lösung...alles andere wird nicht viel bringen. Vorher solltest du uns evtl. sagen welches Gehäuse du hast damit wir auch sichergehen können das der auch passt....

und ich bin draußen...


----------



## night (27. September 2011)

*AW: "Hausmittel" für mehr Kühlung?*

bin halt nicht so der erfahrene in sachen mainboard ausbauen etc. deswegen will ich das nicht machen bevor ich was kaputt mache alles was aufs mainboard drauf kommt kann ich  aber wie gesagt hätte gerne was "normales" von der größe her is so ein mugen doch schon riesig, also ich hab ein miditower mehr weiß ich net steht keine marke drauf is anscheinend nichts besonderes : /

wie sieht es eig. mit einem Arctic Freezer 13 aus? wie gesagt ich kenn mich nicht aus aber ich glaub der muss auch irgendwie hinters mainboard? xd


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. September 2011)

*AW: "Hausmittel" für mehr Kühlung?*

Dieses Video sollte dich aufklären -> Einbau Arctic Cooling Freezer 13.


----------



## Ahab (27. September 2011)

*AW: "Hausmittel" für mehr Kühlung?*

Wie sieht denn dein Budget aus? Ich könnte dir den Thermalright HR-02 Macho empfehlen, dazu ggf. die AMD Halteklammer zur optimalen Befestigung. Denn die Thermalright-Kühler greifen auf eine Backplate zurück, die der Standard Backplate des AMD Retention Moduls sehr ähnlich ist, speziell die des AMD-Kits. Ergo kannst du diese weiterverwenden und sparst dir so den Ausbau.  Musst nur aufpassen, dass sie nicht verrutscht. Und der Macho ist auch ein exzellenter Kühler und preislich im gleichen Rahmen, wie der Mugen II/III.


----------



## night (27. September 2011)

*AW: "Hausmittel" für mehr Kühlung?*

oh wow der einbau vom freezer 13 is ja hammer einfach ich glaub den muss ich dann wohl nehmen :O @ahab ich wollte so mit 30 euro hinkommen also gegen den freezer 13 spricht eig. nichts oder? wie sieht die lautstärke und die kühlung aus hat da jemand erfahrung?


----------



## S!lent dob (27. September 2011)

*AW: "Hausmittel" für mehr Kühlung?*



night schrieb:


> ....muss ja nicht so ein flagschiff sein ^^



Der ist grade mal gehobene Mittelklasse 

Für 30,- gibts nichts besseres wie den Mugen II/III. Für nochmal 5,- mehr gibts allerdings bereits den (aufwändig zu montierenden) Macho, der immo das mit Abstand beste P/L Verhältniss hat.

Was hast du eigentlich für ein Gehäuse??
Und BTW: Den Chinaböller von einem Netzteil tät ich dringend wechseln!


----------



## Ahab (27. September 2011)

*AW: "Hausmittel" für mehr Kühlung?*

Ja, Arctic ist da eigentlich generell sehr pflegeleicht.  Hol dir den Freezer, ist auch ordentlich. Und leise ist er auch, aber schön regeln!


----------



## night (27. September 2011)

mein chinaböller netzteil läuft schon 3 jahre ohne mir das leben schwer zu machen  werde mir dann den freezer kaufen.

habe gerade gelesen dass man bei amd boards den kühler nur richtung netzteil oder grafikkarte drehen kann und nicht zu dem lüfter hinten am gehäuse der die luft rausbläst is dass nun schlimm? könnt ihr mir vllt noch einen anderen kühler empfehlen der klein kühl und leise ist?

ach und nochwas wo liegt der unterschied zwischen dem normalen freezer 13 und dem freezer 13 pro?

bevor ich mir den kühler hole passt der ohne probleme auf mein mb? oder muss ich mir dieses amd kit da mit bestellen?

so ich habe den freezer 13 bestellt und habe gesehen das er schon eine voraufgetragene wärmeleitpaste hat die arctic mx-4 was ist mit der alten wlp muss ich die runter machen wenn ja wie?


----------

